# Lake Izac



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Going to be staying at Shenandoah crossing for 4 days how is the fishing in lake izac been would like to catch some nice bass (catch and release) any info will help thanks


----------



## RoyVa (May 13, 2013)

Tom, 
I am afraid you will have a hard time getting any up to date reporting. Mostly tourist fish that lake (some locals fish it but those guys are not likely to be on boards like this.)
The lake is not very big, I am guessing under 100 acres. but it should fish like a big pond this time of year. You can throw the usual fare for bass and sunfish, worms, jigs maybe a pop R or jitterbug after dark. I will tell you that Baby bass colored super flukes and purple(or red) & black senkos work pretty well in this area, this time of year. You should be able to catch some fish if you are stay at it.
If you have or have access to a small boat or canoe, I would encourage you to check the local watershed lakes like Bowlers Mill and Northeaast Creek. You can find info on them on the VDGIF and the louisa county websites. The are permit required but the fees are no much.
Also, there are float services on the James and Shenandoah rivers if you care to take a day trip. Either of these rivers are very nice small mouth bass fisheries. I have a friend that runs one on the James at Scottsville it is called James River Reeling and Rafting 
Good luck
D


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info sound like fishing is just like up here in ohio thanks again


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I am not familar with that particular body of water but one tactic I have used successfully in the past particularly with regard to smaller bodies of water is to begin fishing just out from where the water feeds in to the main body. This is where much of the food enters the chain and is often where feeding fish will be located.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Fishing has been real good,catch bass everytime I go fishing throwing rubber worm(moter oil) just past weed line early in morning at sunrise using jitterbug having fun.


----------



## RoyVa (May 13, 2013)

Tom,
Glad to hear you are having success. I hope you enjoy our area.
Roy


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

having a great time leaving for myrtle beach Thursday morning where I will have a good time to


----------



## RoyVa (May 13, 2013)

Did you get your dose of history while you were in the "birthplace of presidents" and the "cradle of the civil war"?...actually, we prefer the term "war between the states" (or in certain areas " the war of northern aggression)... 
did you hit the Barbecue Exchange in Gordonsville?


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes to all the above last 2 days were really hot next time I come going to also bring a fly rod Big gills were hitting bugs on surface. Thanks for all your help. Now its on to myrtle beach.


----------

